# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Sustanon karachi pakistan, real or fake? Fake labeled amp!

## flexagent

Anybody know anything about these? its says their from pakistan abbott labs. Ive never ran sustanon of even seen it in real life before, Looks kinda shady to me.

----------


## strongmann

> Anybody know anything about these? its says their from pakistan abbott labs. Ive never ran sustanon of even seen it in real life before, Looks kinda shady to me.


i've never seen these before, i have seen karachi's clear amp yellow silk screen. 

strongmann

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

I think the company is legit actually. Whether they are producing sustanon is another story. Id have to check.. But those are not karachis. There is only 1 karachi sustanon, hence they are made in Karachi, Pakistan!

----------


## MichaelCC

I've never seen this presentation of Karachi before ... not sure if it's good

----------


## ultimate muscle

without a doubt these are fake, i know for a fact that karachi is a bit in short supply at present, 

plus the quality is not organon its a lad a printer & just a silly joke if you ask me,

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Those Karachi's are made for Bin Laden  :Smilie:

----------


## Bizz

the print su** your right! 

Bizz

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard Flexagent! Yeah the bros above are right this deffinitly doesn't
look Organons quality in anyway and never seen Karachis looking like that, go
and get a refund for those fakes bro, sorry for your loss and first time touching
a sust and being fake at first!  :Frown:

----------


## flexagent

I tossed one into the freezer and it turned cloudy, does that mean anything? Sorry for the dumb questions but i never had to go through this much trouble before. My old source was a good friend and he always made sure i got legit stuff.

----------


## TAlexa

Hi bro alot of people above know what they are talking about,and i know its not what you want to hear but bro they are saying your stuff is fake, im sorry bro i have to agree with them,i wouldnt use them if i was you.

----------


## flexagent

Ok I get the hint, Its getting returned today. SH*T! I guess I was bound to get smoked sooner or later.

----------


## ultimate muscle

> Ok I get the hint, Its getting returned today. SH*T! I guess I was bound to get smoked sooner or later.


sorry for your loss mate, scammers make me sick

----------


## flexagent

UPDATE. i thought evereyone would like to know the dude took the junk back and gave me some ethanate and some dbol in trade. all is well and the new stuff is somthing i recognise as legit thanks for all your help.

----------


## Seajackal

Happy end!  :Smilie:

----------


## KILLERWILL

We need to get together and go hunt scammers

----------


## musselman

> We need to get together and go hunt scammers


Bro... give his source a break... at least he didn't run away and refuse to acknowledge the fakes he sold... 

Let's just assume that the source is equally ignorant about the legitimacy of his sustanon and didn't try to push fake gear on purpose...

----------


## sbeast007

yeah at least u got something back in the end alot of scammers just take ur money and run!!

----------


## Big Bapper

Fake for sure.

----------


## flexagent

My source is a cool dude, I believe he got ripped of as well. Im not pissed at him for this mess. I just need to be more careful in the future.

----------

